# Leipzig Session am 22.4.06



## Trialmaniax (14. April 2006)

Tach Jungs,
es wurde ja von mir schon ne Weile rumerzählt. Aber wir hatten vor hier bei uns ne kleine Session zu machen. Also nächsten Sonnabend, hoffe das Datum stimmt.Wir dachten , dass es so gegen 10 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof los geht, aber wir richten uns gerne auch nach denen die mit dem Zug kommen( vorausgesetzt es gibt überhaupt welche) Also Boys, gebt bescheid.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. April 2006)

Also ich wäre dabei   Habe bisher net soviel an Trialspots in Leipzig gesehn weil wir nie einen Führer hatten wo wir dort waren.

Edit: 10 Uhr ist aber ganz schön früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (14. April 2006)

können auch um 11-12 starten


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. April 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> können auch um 11-12 starten




Wäre geil


----------



## sensiminded (14. April 2006)

also sollte nicht irgendwas extrem blödes dazwischenkommen möchte ich hiermit mein interesse an einem gemeinschaftlichen trialen in le aussprechen und auch für den genannten tag zusagen.
falls ihr mir noch nen guten parkplatz in nähe hbf sagen könntet-komme mit dem auto.
wäre cool auch unsere fränkischen freunde (ray,ecols  )  begrüßen zu können!!!(hab noch was für euch!)


----------



## Xmut Zadar (15. April 2006)

muss 19:00 Uhr zur Arbeit, da wird sich das wohl nicht wirklich lohnen. schade


----------



## Ray (15. April 2006)

22. ist für mich leider unmöglich da ich in der folgenden woche examensprüfungen habe.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. April 2006)

Ich werd heute mal mitn Alex drüber reden und dann sagen ob wir dabei sind..MFG


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. April 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd heute mal mitn Alex drüber reden und dann sagen ob wir dabei sind..MFG




Macht euch gefälligst hier her!


----------



## Fabi (16. April 2006)

Ich werde Leipzig sicher auch die Ehre erweisen.
Und ich bringe den Vincent Jay H.-L. mit.


----------



## Trialmaniax (16. April 2006)

korrekter Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (17. April 2006)

los los Leute Meldet euch, muss den Thread immer vorne halten, damit er nicht vergessen wird


----------



## ecols (18. April 2006)

bin am samstag in augsburg..  Also wirds wohl nix mit LE..

vielleicht sollten wir einfach in 2 wochen ne weitere session anvisieren? das wäre für die franken tendeziell günstiger  

außerdem, clemens, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich jemals nochmal mit dir fahren will.. ich fürchte akuten motivationsverlust..


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. April 2006)

Danke!


----------



## Fabi (18. April 2006)

Update: Mein Bike wird bis zum Samstag nicht fertig.
Werde wahrscheinlich dennoch als Foto-Hure vor Ort sein.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (19. April 2006)

Also wenn alex sein Rad bis Samstag fertig wird sind wir dabei...ich schreib nochmal wie der Stand der Dinge ist...will schließlich mal UNI-Kante Sidehoppen...


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. April 2006)

wäre auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (19. April 2006)

Haut Rein,


----------



## sensiminded (20. April 2006)

muss nochmal nachhaken:

kennt jemand nen kostenfreien parkplatz nähe hbf auf dem man bissel länger parken kann  

treffen um 11 uhr? 11-12 uhr klingt so ungenau!

übrigens kommen höchstwahrscheinlich noch zwei trialer aus gera.


----------



## >Biketrial ASL< (20. April 2006)

Tach Leute
Aschersleben wird denk ich ma mit 3 oder 4 Leuten auch am Start sein, vorrausgesetzt meine karre wird fertig!!!!


----------



## Fabi (20. April 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> muss nochmal nachhaken:
> 
> kennt jemand nen kostenfreien parkplatz nähe hbf auf dem man bissel länger parken kann
> 
> ...


Die Parkplatzfrage würde mich auch interessieren.

Das Treffen findet *um 12 Uhr am Hbf* statt. Das habe ich heute telefonisch mit dem Gastgeber "Trialmaniax" ausgemacht.


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. April 2006)

Richtig. Wir treffen uns vor dem Hbf zwischen Ost-und Westhalle.


----------



## sensiminded (21. April 2006)

hey hab vorhin was im fernsehen gehört was mir bissel sorgen für alle autofahrer macht:

am samstag ist in leipzig marathon, d.h. viele leute(nicht unbedingt schlecht), straßen gesperrt und keine parkplätze frei(beschissen mit dem auto reinzufahren)!!! vielleicht gibts die möglichkeit von nem park and ride bei euch???


----------



## elhefe (21. April 2006)

Also Potsdam schickt auch eine Delegation, bestehend aus 1x26" und 1x20".

Die Nachrichten, die der Kollege Sensiminded hier verbreitet, sind ja wirklich erschreckend. Vielleicht sollte man nen Treffpunkt wählen, der nicht ganz so zentral ist und von dem man per Radl alles gut erreicht. Sofern es einen solchen Platz überhaupt gibt.  

Achso. Falls jemand den Aramis aus seinem Kabuff locken könnte...

Als denn und bis morgen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. April 2006)

Ara kommt mit. Ich habe a Sonntag Marathon, ich denke das der Marathon von dem ihr alle sprecht auch am Sonntag ist.


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. April 2006)

An sonsten parkt ihr eure Autos im Hauptbahnhof. Is auch nich so sonderlich teuer. Neben dem Bahnhog gibts auch zahlreiche  kostnlose Parkplätze. Macht euch keine Sorgen. Bis morgen um 12 vor dem Hauptbahnhof


----------



## kingpin18 (21. April 2006)

Abend ich soll aus richten das der Robi und der Alex doch nicht kommen. Weil Alex sein rad doch nicht fertig geworden ist und Robi fährt nicht alleine bei den sprit preisen. 

Mfg mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (22. April 2006)

wirklich schade


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. April 2006)

es tröpfelt zwar in Leipzig, aber die Session findet trotzdem statt.


----------



## Fabi (22. April 2006)

Ich hatte die Möglichkeit, die Fotos schon kurz zu sichten. Sind ca. 420 Stück.
Die Fotos sollten so etwa in 2 Wochen zu haben sein. Man warte ab.
Kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. April 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte die Möglichkeit, die Fotos schon kurz zu sichten. Sind ca. 420 Stück.
> Die Fotos sollten so etwa in 2 Wochen zu haben sein. Man warte ab.
> Kleiner Vorgeschmack:



alter schwede zieh die hose hoch


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. April 2006)

Feine Sache Fabi


----------



## kingpin18 (22. April 2006)

aber wieso 2 wochen warten?


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. April 2006)

weil sein Computer nich funzt. War doch ne Geile Sache Heute.


----------



## Fabi (23. April 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wieso 2 wochen warten?


Weil Robi und Ara nicht anwesend waren.
Strafe muss sein.


----------



## HeavyMetal (23. April 2006)

war auf jeden fall ne geile sache, hätte nich gedacht dass das wetter bis auf paar ausnahmen noch so erträglich wird! hätten zwar paar mehr leute kommen können, aber wer nich will...der hat wohl schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (23. April 2006)

dank nochmal an unseren führer! 
war ne geile sache, bis auf die die drei plattfüße an dem einen spot ;-) müssen wir mal wiederholen. muss mich aber noch von gestern abend erholen.


----------



## AxLpAc (26. April 2006)

jo, war nice mal wieder n paar leute auf einen haufen zu sehen  bei der gelegenheit gleich mal "hallo"

greets...


----------



## sensiminded (26. April 2006)

axl, willkommen hier im forum zu   :kotz:


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. April 2006)

lass am wieder zusammen rad fahren gehen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. April 2006)

Hey Clemens

Gibt es denn schon was Neues von unserem Videomacher, der auf der Session mit dabei war?


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. April 2006)

Hy Nils, keine Ahnung aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass das Video schei$$e wird. Der soll mich das machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (26. April 2006)

lol @ #42 - recht haste


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. April 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Nils, keine Ahnung aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass das Video schei$$e wird. Der soll mich das machen lassen.




Jo das hattest du mir ja schon auf der Session gesagt  . Mich würde bloß mal interessieren wann es kommt oder ob es überhaupt kommt? Du hast doch Kontakt zu ihm oder?


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. April 2006)

lass dir das material geben und dann macht von mir aus beide eins, aber streitet euch ne sondern macht hin!!!!


----------



## AxLpAc (27. April 2006)

hi, ich hab grad mit maik telefoniert (kamerainhaber) - er bringt die morgen rum, ich zieh das alles aufn rechner und werd mich am wochenende mal damit beschäftigen! ich denke das ist erstmal die schnellste variante!

greets, axl (ich wette gleich klingelt das telefon und clemi heult mir die ohren voll  )


----------



## Fabi (1. Mai 2006)

Ich habe ein paar Bilder von der Session hochgeladen.
Zum Anschauen bedarf es einer verschwindend geringen kognitiven Leistung.
Leipzig gab Session.


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Mai 2006)

schön schön!
und wo bleibt das video?


----------



## AxLpAc (4. Mai 2006)

video ist soeben fertig geworden - muss ich noch über nacht rendern und dann werd ich es im laufe des tages uppen. ich hoffe meine mühe hat sich gelohnt und es gefällt


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. Mai 2006)

na dann, hoch damit!


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Mai 2006)

und wo bleibts? heute is vorbei?


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. Mai 2006)

bin grade von Klassenfahrt zurück, ich warte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (5. Mai 2006)

sry für die verspätung, mein inet will grad nich so wie ich will - verbindung reisst immer ab - werds heut abend bei nem kumpeln uppen! is auch größer geworden als geplant! bis später


----------



## AxLpAc (5. Mai 2006)

hi, also hier das versprochene langersehnte vid von der leipzigsession...

Leipzig video

hoffe ist ok so


----------



## isah (5. Mai 2006)

szenen sind gut, schnitt und musik ist nicht so mein ding.. vorallem die musik 

und zu viel getippe und zuwenig bunnyhops für meinen geschmack..


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. Mai 2006)

das is weil du nen 20" bist. Der Axel hat sich echt mühe gemacht. Dickes Lob. Die Quali is zwar *******, aber dafür kannste ja nichts.


----------



## Fabi (5. Mai 2006)

Die Qualität ist ja richtig mies.
Und wenn das meine Stimme am Ende ist, dann klinge ich wie ein Proletarier. Ich hätte beim Filmen lieber die Klappe halten sollen.


----------



## Fabi (5. Mai 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> szenen sind gut, schnitt und musik ist nicht so mein ding.. vorallem die musik
> 
> und zu viel getippe und zuwenig bunnyhops für meinen geschmack..


Dein 20" und deine Bunnyhops kannst du wegpacken.


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. Mai 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Qualität ist ja richtig mies.
> Und wenn das meine Stimme am Ende ist, dann klinge ich wie ein Proletarier. Ich hätte beim Filmen lieber die Klappe halten sollen.



Sei froh, dass er deine krassen Komentare weggelassen hat, und mein Interview mit der Transe nicht dazugemixt hat.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. Mai 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> szenen sind gut, schnitt und musik ist nicht so mein ding.. vorallem die musik
> 
> und zu viel getippe und zuwenig bunnyhops für meinen geschmack..



viel zu viel bunnyhops meiner meinung nach,aber waren eher hüpfer als hops von daher,na ja,da fehlen noch ne menge geile tipper....allgemein zu wenig szenen von mir,is kla,aba was soll mor machen,hätte das vid zu gut gemacht.....un ja....musik is GEIL....d&b rulez,aso musi is top


----------

